# hsqldb libary in netbeans einbinden



## BennyNewby (7. Dez 2006)

Hab noch eine Frage Leute:
Ich will die hsqldb in meinem Programm verwenden. Dazu hab ich die Source runtergeladen und unter c:\programme\netbeans\downloads\hsqldb\ entpackt.
Im "Library Manager" hab ich einen neuen Eintrag unter "Component Libraries" gemacht. Dort habe ich dann den Classpath "C:\...\hsqldb\lib" gesetzt. Den Source Ordner hab ich auch so eingebunden.
Wenn ich mein Programm jetzt starte kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver
        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:200)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:188)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:306)
        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:268)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:251)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(ClassLoader.java:319)
        at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
        at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:164)
        at codefinder.Database.Connect(Database.java:44)
        at codefinder.Main.main(Main.java:37)

Jetzt zur eigentlichen Frage:
Wie muss ich vorgehen wenn ich eine Runtergeladene Klasse (.jar) in netbeans einbinden will...

DANKE FÜR DIE HILFE )))


----------



## AlArenal (7. Dez 2006)

Was willst du denn mit Sourcecode im Classpath!?


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Dez 2006)

BennyNewby hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie muss ich vorgehen wenn ich eine Runtergeladene Klasse (.jar) in netbeans einbinden will...


Rechtsklick auf das Verzeichnis bzw. den Projektnamen in der Projekt/File-Ansicht.
Klick auf "Properties"
Klick auf "Libaries" im Categories-Bereich
auf der rechten Seite dann "Add Libary"
Klick auf "Manage Libaries"
Klick auf "New Libary"
Libary Name eintippen (frei wählbar) und mit "OK" bestätigen
auf der rechten Seite dann "Add JAR/Folder"
nun zum jar-File navigieren und auswählen
Libary Manager nun mit "OK" verlassen
im nun noch offenen "Add Libary"-Dialog den Button "Add Libary" klicken, um die Bibliothek für dieses Projekt verfügbar zu machen
Klick auf "OK"

FERTIG!


----------



## BennyNewby (7. Dez 2006)

DANKE!!! Hat wunderbar funktioniert, so einfach kanns sein ...

Echt spitze das einem hier so gut geholfen wird! 

Grüße Benny


----------



## Guest (25. Jun 2007)

hi ich hab genau hier ein prob


> "auf der rechten Seite dann "Add JAR/Folder"


denn ich drücke den button doch nichts passiert...also kein fenster geht auf mit dem ich dann zum jarfile navigieren kann...kann mir wer sagen was vieleicht falsch läuft?


----------



## raptorrs (25. Jun 2007)

Ich hab's heute genau so probiert. Ohne diesen Tipp hätte ich heute tatsächlich dasselbe fragen müssen!

Ich plädiere stark dafür, diesen Tipp in die Tutorials oder wenigstens in die FAQ mit aufzunehmen.

Schönen Dank nochmal!!

Allerdings habe ich zuerst unter Tools/Library Manager/New Library zunächst den Driver org.apache.derby.jdbc.EmbeddedDriver
definiert (bis zur derby.jar durchgeklickt) und dann nach oben beschriebener Methode nur noch die Library JavaDBEmbedded selektiert. Das funktioniert tadellos.


----------

